# Help needed gang



## CrewCab (Sep 19, 2008)

or perhaps even therapy :

let's face it, 12 month's back, nay ........ even 6 months back, Mike and Vern were 2 lad's who lived further down the street, Mill was a nickname for my (middle) ESS .. ....... Millie,






















 8) ;D 



 ............  and turn around was a phrase used to discuss how to seat the elderly parent.

Now it's all changed ......


..... Mike and Vern are precision measuring instruments, 

Mill is a device for torturing metal from obscure angles 

and turn around ...   .. that takes care of any metal left after a session in the mill .....


... overall this could be termed worse than medieval torture 


I fear life will never be the same since discovering this forum 

CC


----------



## tel (Sep 19, 2008)

Having progressed thus far - you are WAY BEYOND HELP!


----------



## John S (Sep 19, 2008)

True story.

A few years ago I worked at a local firm making special purpose machines for piano actions. That local it was quicker to go on a push bike than walk or take the truck, so a bike was purchased for the princely sum of 125 UKP.

This bike lived in the unfinished conservatory that also held an old settee and Rocky , our Old English Sheepdog, 14 hands high, a big dog.






So one morning, late for work as usual, rushed out into the conservatory and no bike  Dog spark out on his bed and my bike had been knicked.

Warned him he was in trouble and had to run to work, late, got a bollocking etc and not in a good mood whilst I was thinking about RETRIBUTION. 

Got home that night after buying another new bike [ another 125 quid ] and decided to take him to the vets for the chop :big:
I know you feel this is over the top but it was MY BIKE anyway he had the most enormous pair of bollocks known to man or beast and when he laid down and then got up on a concrete floor [ which he preferred ] he dragged these and made them sore.

So without more ado, threw him in the truck and up to the vets and told the vet I wanted him chopped, he examined the dog and said they couldn't do it because of the soreness ? What ? why not ? "Well he might get an infection so you need to give him these tablets and rub this cream on until it's better then we will chop them off " ???

Well he didn't like the tablets but he loved the cream being rubbed on...............

So a week later and all healed and he went in for the chop. Went to fetch him back later than night and the receptionist said "Do you want to pay ?" No really but I suppose I must, how much.
That will be 125 pounds please.

When I remarked it was the most expensive push bike I had ever bought I thing the true meaning escaped her ..........

.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 19, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Well he didn't like the tablets but he loved the cream being rubbed on...............



Love it ;D ;D

I have several a herd of Springer Spaniels  ............. this is the leader of the pack, Oscar  ???








our youngest, Charlie, had a similar "testicular" problem .......... however Santa provided a cure 8)

CC


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyway ......... let's get back on topic ............ the dogs are fine : ......... 

so let's tram the mill ......... Oh bugger ......... we can't ........ the council dug up the Tram tracks in the name of progress years ago ???

 :wall:

CC :


----------



## John S (Sep 19, 2008)

Not round here they haven't, in fact they have installed a complete new tramway, Google Nottingham NET

Ok till you get you bike wheels stuck in the tracks, damn we are going off topic again :-\

.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 20, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> damn we are going off topic again :-\



Nothing new then John  




			
				tel  said:
			
		

> Having progressed thus far - you are WAY BEYOND HELP!



Your probably right Tel :


I mean ........... I thought _*"South Bend"*_ was a form of exercise carried out in Louisiana ............ or other Southern States .................... but ............. it turns out I'm wrong again ??? 

CC


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 20, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> Anyway ......... let's get back on topic ............ the dogs are fine : .........
> 
> so let's tram the mill ......... Oh bugger ......... we can't ........ the council dug up the Tram tracks in the name of progress years ago ???
> 
> ...



Oh, we want a dog thread!






This one sits in chairs as she tried to imitate people and knows which day of the week it is.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Loose nut (Sep 20, 2008)

Everyone needs a dog, they are good therapy when we are trying to get this machine shop monkey off of our backs. It's to late for you Crew!


----------



## tel (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I 'ave a set of driving dogs


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 20, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> Well I 'ave a set of driving dogs



Dogs I av' a plenty : ........ I can keep you going for months with pictures of mi' "Mud Muppets" ;D













it's the metal worky addiction thingy I need help with ................ I mean ................... ???















look what just followed me home :wall:





















































 : :'( :


----------



## ksouers (Sep 20, 2008)

Uh, CC...

Didn't you already have one o' them metal spinny-twirly thingies??

 ;D


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 20, 2008)

Errrrrrr .......... mmmmmmmmmmmmm  ??? ................. yup 

I'm sticking with the 9" x 20" brigade  ........... it's just I'm moving from Chinese to British, I don't have any problems with the lil' 9"x20" it's a good little machine, it's just that this piece of English Heritage presented itself .......... and I decided to give it a home 


Capacity wise it's very similar, 9" x 22" so a nad's longer in the turning department, physical size is also similar, about 4" longer overall, weight .......... don't ask ??? ............ it's double ............... it's a metric machine, has a screw cutting gearbox, backgear, and power feeds in all directions and subject to fitting an inverter It will have full electronic variable speed control .................


however ........... :

it does need a little tlc and a clean down ............ and in time perhaps a coat of paint 





and I still haven't found the "Tea Making" button ??? ........... dam thing must be here somewhere 

CC


----------



## steamer (Sep 20, 2008)

Boxfords are reportedly nice lathes CC...good for you ;D

Cleaning them up is not so bad...it can be kinda fun...if you don't mind getting dirty.......

Dave


----------



## ksouers (Sep 20, 2008)

CC,
That looks like a fine piece of iron.
Do you even have room for it?
Has the missus told you where to put it that you can keep it?


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 21, 2008)

I warned you about that Dave, the weight has to be felt to be believed.

Just for the uninitiated, these little Boxford lathes were the backbone of engineering training in teaching establishments. Reliable, accurate, and most important of all, almost unbreakable (have my doubts about Dave though, he is a bit of a rougha**e). 

They came in a variety of flavours, and this Mk II version Dave enticed home with doggy biscuits, is the flagship of the UD (underdrive, meaning the motor is underneath in a cabinet rather than sticking out the back) range, and I am sure with the correct feeding and grooming, Dave will be pleased as Punch with his 'drag home'.

Well done

Bogs


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 21, 2008)

*WOW CC, I'm green with envy...... Nice machine*


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 21, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> Do you even have room for it?



Kev, It's only about 5" longer than my Chester 9" x 20" so it will fit nicely in the space, the problem is the fact it weighs 300lbs more than the Chester so getting it into place is gonna be fun.

Oh ........... Anyone in the market for a nice lil' 9" x 20" lathe in the near future 

CC


----------

